# Thanks for the add!



## Dennis Clarke (Nov 22, 2020)

Look forward to utilizing Sailnet for your advice and feedback to help me with my sailing adventures.
Currently living in Aquascalientes Mexico, no where near the ocean...but in the midst of downsizing and selling my home in order to travel to the UK in search of a sailboat to both live and cruise on for a few years.
Short list will include Rustler 36, Hallberg Rassy or Najad 36/34 from which I'll spend first couple of years sailing between UK and EU...then probably start to head South to explore the Mediterranean and beyond.😃⛵


----------

